# Web  -

## poltavarabota

,    ! 
               - http://www.poltavarabota.com/ 
     ,        .        ,      ,  ,           . ,           /,     -          .   ,      . 
       ,   ,       ,      -       ,       Email: info@poltavarabota.com 
    ,      . 
 ,
  - http://www.poltavarabota.com/ 
P.S.                .  !

----------

!
,    .
   .
 . 
:    : " :400 - n/a" ?
  "n/a"?

----------


## poltavarabota

.  ...   ... .         400    15000  (  ,       1000-2000 ,    15000 ,  -      25000 ).    ""    ""   n/a, -  .  **,      -     .

----------

,  "n/a",  ,     . 
. 
   "n/a" -  . 
  .

----------

